# enfant de la balle



## Marlluna

Hola.Tengo un problema de traducción con la expresión "enfant de la balle":
CNRTL: "Personne élevée dès son plus jeune âge dans un milieu d'artistes surtout itinérants et dont la formation, de ce fait, a été plus directe qu'en milieu scolaire traditionnel)" 
El problema radica en que el autor juega con este significado y con el de "proyectil", pues el contexto es el ámbito militar: 
("Lui, colononel Ramoly, enfant de la balle, fils de troupe...". ¿Cómo conjugar ambas cosas? ¿Existe alguna posibilidad?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Faute de mieux = "malaba*li*sta" ....si se entiende


----------



## Marlluna

Buena idea, Paquit&. Me lo apunto. Y gracias.


----------



## Marcelot

El problema de _malabalista_ es que suena gracioso y además, no se entiende lo mismo que en francés, me parece.

Huy... que no me gusta escribir mensajes negativos .

Marlluna: En tu caso, yo dejaría de lado el juego de palabras...

_Saludos de plantas equilibristas ._


----------



## yserien

Creo que en español sería "hijo de la farandula" en el caso de artistas y toda la "troupe".
No obstante en el caso de los militares enfant de la balle, sería como decir en español hijo del cuerpo.


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias, Marcelot, por tu observación, pero no puedo dejar de lado el juego de palabras porque en este texto es lo más importante. Y no pasa nada porque sea gracioso, ya que el tono del libro es bastante jocoso y el autor hace muchos, pero que muchos juegos de palabras, que debo conservar en castellano, en la medida de lo posible. 
Si pongo "hijo del cuerpo y de toda la "troupe" queda bien, pero su connotación militar la dejo de lado. ¿Alguna otra sugerencia?
Muchas gracias y que tengáis un buen día, sin excesivo calor.


----------



## Marcelot

No es nada fácil, Marlluna...

¿Qué te parece _nacido en las tablas, hecho hombre en cuarteles..._?

También había pensado en _criado_, por ejemplo: _nacido en las tablas, criado en cuarteles..._ Pero no, porque no fue criado en cuarteles...
Otra: _hijo del cuerpo militar, nacido en las tablas..._

_Saludos de planta indisciplinada ._


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marlluna:

¿Y si jugaras con circense -castrense /cartel-cuartel /malabar-militar / ?

En los circos de antes era frecuente la atracción del hombre-bala, ¿un niño-bala no te valdría?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marlluna

Pues no, no es fácil; pero lo de niño-bala creo que podría funcionar. ¿Cómo consigues, Gévy tener tanto dominio de dos lenguas a la vez?
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Marcelot

Otra idea (a partir de la de Gévy ): Niño bala, hombre de armas...

_Saludos de teatro en flor ._


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La propuesta de *Gévy*, el *niño-bala*, me parece genial.


----------



## yserien

> La propuesta de *Gévy*, el *niño-bala*, me parece genial.


A mi no tanto, creo que está rigurosamente prohibido que los niños participen en esta clase de espectáculos por su peligrosidad.
Por otra parte "troupe" se en español para designar el nùmero total de personas que trabajan en un espectáculo teatral, circense..


----------



## Marlluna

"M'has matao!". ¿Creéis que quedaría políticamente incorrecto?


----------



## Marcelot

Marlluna: Evidentemente está prohibido, pero si es un texto antiguo...
Otra idea: Hombre de balas, de circo y de ejército...

_Saludos de flor que escogió a un payaso ._


----------



## Marlluna

Pues veremos cómo me las arreglo, pero la idea del niño-hombre bala no la suelto...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

yserien said:


> A mi no tanto, creo que está rigurosamente prohibido que los niños participen en esta clase de espectáculos por su peligrosidad.
> Por otra parte "troupe" se en español para designar el nùmero total de personas que trabajan en un espectáculo teatral, circense..


 
*Yserien*, estamos totalmente de acuerdo contigo pero si, como dice *Marcelot*, se trata de un texto antiguo, no podemos rasgarnos las vestiduras por ello: lo escrito, escrito está y si hay que traducirlo habrá que respetar el texto original. No creo que sea el caso pero el texto podría muy bien haber sido una denuncia contra la explotación infantil.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Para acompañar al niño-bala, podría ser este coronel hijo del pelotón: Bala, balón, pelota, pelotón...

Encadenando ideas, pero no sé si otros verían el mismo camino entre las ideas.

Lo sé, tengo los sesos retorcidos, ji, ji, ji...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Para acompañar al niño-bala, podría ser este coronel hijo del pelotón: Bala, balón, pelota, pelotón...
> 
> Encadenando ideas, pero no sé si otros verían el mismo camino entre las ideas.
> 
> Lo sé, tengo los sesos retorcidos, ji, ji, ji...
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Esto, *Gévy*, ya lo veo "tiré par les cheveux"...

(y cuidado con el sol, ponte un sombrero )


----------

